# Bow hunting in the rain



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've heard different things about bowhunting in the rain. Overall, what do you guys think about it? Good to do? Bad to do? Or doesn't really matter? and why


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont like it . you have to get on the animal right away because the rain washes all sign away. i like to let them lay for about 2 hours and i usually find them within 40 yards of where they where shot


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

Well as long as its a light drizzle or bit heavyer,i can deal with it.Its the down pours im not in to.and i'v seen plenty of deer in the rain.the worst part is tracking blood in the rain.but when u get very little time off. im going to the woods "come hell or high water.".....:evil:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Just had this discussion in the Whitetail Forum last week. Here are the responses from that topic:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=253003


----------

